# 1970s Peugeot PX-10



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

Any road bike officionados here?  A friend of mine rescued a PX-10 from the dump the other day and dropped it off at my house. After a little research I found that this bike was probably made somewhere between 1970 and 1973. Everything appears to be original with the exception of the rear derailler. It even has the original Brooks Saddle.

Question is, what should I do with this? I am not really a road biker, I bike commute but if I am going to spend a day riding, I ride trails. I guess what I am wondering is whether it makes sense to convert this to a fixie/ss which is what I like doing, update the components but keep it a road bike, or just do my best to clean it up and then hang it on the wall as a tribute to Eddie Mercx? Of course if I go the latter route, I will probably use it to ride to work.

What makes the most sense?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Any road bike officionados here?  A friend of mine rescued a PX-10 from the dump the other day and dropped it off at my house. After a little research I found that this bike was probably made somewhere between 1970 and 1973. Everything appears to be original with the exception of the rear derailler. It even has the original Brooks Saddle.
> 
> Question is, what should I do with this? I am not really a road biker, I bike commute but if I am going to spend a day riding, I ride trails. I guess what I am wondering is whether it makes sense to convert this to a fixie/ss which is what I like doing, update the components but keep it a road bike, or just do my best to clean it up and then hang it on the wall as a tribute to Eddie Mercx? Of course if I go the latter route, I will probably use it to ride to work.
> 
> What makes the most sense?



I had a purple Peugeot 10 speed as a kid in the 70's, they were hot stuff back then. Is there a bicycle collector's market? Do bikes become "classics" like cars and MC's?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Clean her up, trying to keep it as original as possible. If the frame size is close....ride it!!!
Can you post a picture, I will try and date it for you.

An original rear derailer will not be that hard to find (think ebay) if you want to get her back
to her former glory


----------



## Philpug (Oct 16, 2008)

Comprex on Epic is the one to ask.


----------

